# PES Anabeta presale at orbitnutrition



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 20, 2011)

You guys dont want to miss out on this, Many testers ran this and many logs, it is very impressive. This is a 5 day only presale discount price of $29.99!!






PES Anabeta: Discount Anabeta

*Cliff notes on the product:* AnaBeta is a product in an all new category of its own. It is a compliant, non-toxic, non-suppressive Anabolic!


*Full write up:*

If you want to learn about AnaBeta read this entire write-up. It is a summary of education on the product and the extract along with a collection of feedback from the initial testers. Feel free to further research the ingredient yourself, browse unbiased reviews online, and make an educated choice. Hopefully soon you will be educating your fellow lifters or teammates about how AnaBeta works to deliver results!

AnaBeta is a product in an all new category of its own. It is a compliant, non-toxic, non-suppressive Anabolic! When PES set out to create a product of this type over a year ago we had a number of ingredients that interested us. We eventually landed on the ingredient of AnaBeta, Anacyclus pyrethrum extract. We read the research on the ingredient which stated an extraction method using petroleum ether (Pet Ether, or PET). We knew this extract would have been commercially impossible to use and produce a viable product for the market and that made economical sense. Instead we used our own method of extraction that proved to be incomparable to any compliant supplement we or any of our local testers had ever used. The method of extraction is unique to PES and we are even considering licensing out the extract in the future.

We knew A. pyrethrum had anabolic properties but we wanted a way of making a more commercially available extract for the constituents that had the anabolic effects. While there is research on A. pyrethrum showing it does in fact have anabolic capabilities via the PET extraction, we wanted to test our extract without claims to the testers. We couldn???t use research of a different extract and pass it off as our own. That is why you will find 20+ people of all different goals and lifestyles have already ran an entire bottle of AnaBeta prior to release.

Time and time again you see new products hitting the market as testosterone boosters. The concept makes sense. Testosterone is the natural anabolic hormone in the human body. If we increase testosterone we then increase our natural anabolism. PES wanted to be more innovative than this. Instead of creating a product that just increases your testosterone ???why don???t we find a natural anabolic ingredient that elicits its own anabolic effect without causing any suppression, toxicity, or requiring a PCT? Well, we did exactly that with AnaBeta!

When was the last time you noticed drastic effects in the mirror, in the gym, or on the field with a testosterone booster or any over the counter supplement for that matter? When was the last time you took a testosterone booster that increased your anabolic state so much your body was demanding nutrients like the AnaBeta users have reported???with no suppression? Don???t get me wrong, testosterone boosters have their place. They are great for a libido boost in older men with declining testosterone. But when it comes to making more gains in the gym, building muscle, or getting an edge on the field, you need more than that. You need to be anabolic.

AnaBeta is not another testosterone booster; it is not a supplement that mimics insulin. It is a natural anabolic that works. You can expect all anabolic physiological effects from AnaBeta: Increased lean mass, increased strength, increased power, greater recovery, increased vascularity, physique changes, etc. But remember, you need to be feeding properly towards your goals. Pizza doesn???t make you look like Mr. Olympia.

Ryansm from Anabolic Minds states, ???AnaBeta is hands down the best Natural Anabolic I have ever used and that includes many different products???extreme increase in vascularity???very dense and dry muscle???daily noticeable difference in the mirror pertaining to a leaner yet fuller look???.increase in strength???fuller muscle bellies and an all day pump???.extreme pump while training???.strong glycogen storage comparable to strong oral hormones???

AndrewNico ran AnaBeta while training for a bodybuilding show and saw strength gains and muscle growth while on a calorie deficit, something he has never been able to do in the past. Pictures are on our website to prove his success. In 4 weeks his flat bench climbed from 245??3 to 260??2, deadlift increased by 30lbs, and he saw an increase in all auxiliary lifts.

Steve P. from Maine states, ???This product seems to make food work better for you. Taking it with protein and carbs gives you a burst of energy. You can actually ???feel??? it working. It is difficult to describe how this product works. It really seems to help with digestion. Helps a lot with bloat from carbs and/or dairy products. You really just have to try it to understand???

We even had a tester take it during his PCT, describing it as the best PCT he has ever ran, and was the first PCT ever that he did not lose lean body mass. He will never run another PCT without AnaBeta.

Many initial testers experienced an increased demand for ALL nutrients from AnaBeta putting their bodies??? at a high level of anabolism. With this you will have an increase in protein synthesis and an increase in muscle glycogen storage; two common properties of anabolics. You need to feed the demanding muscles towards your goals. You need to be eating protein, carbs, and BCAAs at a high ratio (4:1:1 to 8:1:1). Your muscles are demanding to grow, so let them! Feed towards your goals.

AnaBeta is truly a class of its own. The research on the ingredient of AnaBeta compared two different doses of their extract to a control group and a group taking pure testosterone. First it states that Anacyclus pyrethrum is in fact anabolic when taken orally and suggests a testosterone like action. But AnaBeta isn???t just another test booster. The only benefit of AnaBeta possibly being a mild test booster indirectly is it proves AnaBeta is an anabolic that will NOT cause suppression and it will NOT require a PCT. What an amazing additional effect!

By viewing the results in the study and comparing the body weight gains and other factors tested, one group given A. pyrethrum achieved more body weight gain compared to the group taking pure testosterone. We are not going to sit here and tell you this stuff is stronger than testosterone, it doesn???t work quite like that. But it does show A. pyrethrum is in fact anabolic as the increase in body weight is the best marker in seeing how anabolic each extract/group is. What is important to note in the study is the A. pyrethrum groups showed to be less androgenic than the testosterone groups, but more anabolic. This is EXACTLY what we were looking for! We wanted something VERY ANABOLIC and slightly androgenic. A. pyrethrum showed just that. These results are also a key indicator of how A. pyrethrum effects are not from an increase in testosterone but rather through its own independent anabolic effects. If the science isn???t enough for you to believe that just read the feedback from AnaBeta users.

Ben from the UK says: ???I saw a fierce increase in hunger and had to bump my calories up accordingly. Despite having a much higher carb intake I finished the run 4.4lbs heavier and visibly leaner and more vascular. It is the best natural anabolic I have ever taken without a shadow of a doubt.?????????My flexed arm measurement increased between 0.3″ and 0.4″. Both measurements were taken in the morning, before training or any physical exertion and without any form of additional supplementation like NO products.
- My flexed arm measurement is at its highest ever
- My weight is higher than it ever is at this level of body fat. AnaBeta has pushed me into new territories regarding weight and arm measurements.
- My flexed arm measurement after training went up to 17.25″ which is also the highest it has ever been as well as being a bigger difference between post training and pre training measurements.??? 

Andrew, a well trained MMA instructor and athlete reported significant increases in athletic performance and endurance. AnaBeta is equally effective on athletes as it is in bodybuilders. Andrew also felt the strong increase in the protein synthesis and glycogen storage I mentioned. ???Let me say this, NOT everyone will respond the way I did but I know one thing is for sure, it???s ANABOLIC. At first I thought it was some sort of GDA. As time went on, I realized it was more than that due to the fact that I could eat more protein than normal and not just carbs. I also noticed that week by week even with all the training I do, my weight continued to steadily climb. My strength especially with dumbbells increased.?????? ???And believe me it was NOT FAT, because I got leaner and more vascular on my run.???

This compound has not given any users any type of bloating, but rather very lean, hard, clean mass???perfect for both bodybuilders and athletes.

AnaBeta has drawn the attention of many. Not because we hyped it up, but because of the honest feedback all of our beta testers had. Some testers felt effects in 1-3 days, some it took a full 2 weeks. But one thing is for sure; every tester was very satisfied and demanding more! All the feedback on AnaBeta has even drawn attention from one of the biggest supplement industry insiders:

???DSHEA compliant. No suppression. NO PCT. Going to be epic??? ??? Stryder (Sam Hong) CEO of 

If you made it this far, you are among the elite class of people educated on AnaBeta! We know all questions cannot be answered in one write-up. If you have any further questions we ask you please visit the FAQ on our website or visit one of the forums listed on our Contact page. One of the PES Team Members will quickly answer your question and help you with anything you may be confused about. PESCIENCE.com

References:

Sharma V, Thakur M, Chauhan NS, Dixit VK. Effects of petroleum ether extract of Anacyclus pyrethrum DC. on sexual behavior in male rats. Zhong Xi Yi Jie He Xue Bao. 2010 Aug;8(8):767-73.

Sharma, V., Thakur, M., Chauhan, N.S. and Dixit, V.K. (2008). Evaluation of the Anabolic, Aphrodisiac Reproduction Activity of Anacyclus Pyrethrum DC in Male Rats. Sci.Pharm., 200: 1-13

Ramamani A, Aruldhas MM, Govindarajulu P. Differential response of rat skeletal muscle glycogen metabolism to testosterone and estradiol. Can J Physiol Pharmacol. 1999 Apr;77(4):300-4.

Supplement Facts:
Serving Size 1 Capsule
Servings Per Container: 120
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Anacyclus pyrethrum DC Extract (root) ?????????. 800mg

Other Ingredients: Gelatin, Magnesium Stearate, Silicon Dioxide, Titanium Dioxide, FD&C Yellow #5, FD&C Blue #1.

PES Anabeta: Discount Anabeta


----------



## mattrag (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmmm... I wonder if I should add it to my PCT...


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jun 21, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if I should add it to my PCT...


 From the talk it seems like a great idea.

I cant wait to run it in the future.


----------



## Rahl (Jun 21, 2011)

Orbit seems to be the first one out of the gate having it up. I'm getting some.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 21, 2011)

Just got the update from the boss, so far 122 bottles are already sold which is unheard of.  I suggest you buy in the next 12 hours if you would like to get in on Anabeta as it will be sold out by midnight tonight at this rate.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 21, 2011)

Rahl said:


> Orbit seems to be the first one out of the gate having it up. I'm getting some.



Yes that is the case, Orbit has an exclusive on it!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 21, 2011)

Not really an exclusive just first to get them, others have gone up now. We are down to 6 bottles left.


----------



## Rahl (Jun 21, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Not really an exclusive just first to get them, others have gone up now. We are down to 6 bottles left.


^^This. You were up first. You got my order. Good job!  It didn't hurt that you had a good price on the Erase/Titanium stack either.


----------



## Resolve (Jun 21, 2011)

6 Bottles?  Man, that went fast!  So many people have been asking about this too!


----------



## oufinny (Jun 21, 2011)

My bad, was busy at work when I typed that!  Guess I get none on this first round, that is crazy!


----------



## llllern (Jun 21, 2011)

Killer deal here 

I cant wait to try this


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just placed my order in time before it sells out. I can't wait to try this, and Orbit is always on the jump brining us the best and in a kick ass fast time period. Thanks again orbit!!!


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jun 22, 2011)

I got my order in of 5 bottles


----------



## Resolve (Jun 22, 2011)

5 bottles?!  Holy cow, no wonder we sold out so quick!


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jun 22, 2011)

hey.  Gotta get while the gettins good


----------



## Resolve (Jun 23, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> hey.  Gotta get while the gettins good



No joke - thanks for supporting orbit!



hunter121 said:


> Orbit seems to be the first one out of the gate having it up. I'm getting some.



Yup, we were anticipating this release greatly.  Our first shipment already sold out, but we got more on the way!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dude he told me I got the last one!! Actually they had someone cancel, and I got the last one. Talk about lucky!!


----------



## Resolve (Jun 29, 2011)

More Anabeta should begin shipping tomorrow!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bump that is def good news!!!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jul 1, 2011)

It is back in stock at Orbit.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 2, 2011)

I just ordered another bottle last night there so sure hope so lol. I just couldn't resist since it flew off the first time.


----------

